# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  [Motor2Hand] Thớt tổng hợp các kiến thức cơ bản về Stepper bằng Video

## kn94

Chào các bác, dẫu biết là kiến thức vô biên không biết đâu mà lần, rằng là điều ta đang làm có thể rất nhiều người đã phát kiến. Tuy nhiên với tinh thần chia sẻ và cầu thị, bản thân lại khoái về các loại động cơ nên em đang dần dần tổng hợp lại các kiến thức về các loại động cơ như Step, DC motor 1 cách hệ thống nhất.
 Mở bát là vài kỹ năng chọn và kiểm tra động cơ Stepper từ phức tạp nhất tới đơn giản nhất, những thủ thuật và kiến thức này có thể không mới nhưng với Newbee thì thật sự cần thiết khi muốn mua 1 con Step còn hoạt động và chất lượng tốt cho chế cháo hoặc phục vụ học tập.
 Về kiến thức Step em đang định hướng các vấn đề sau:
**MỤC 1: Kiến thức cơ bản trong lựa chọn và kiểm tra Step:*

 :Embarrassment: * [Part1] Kiểm tra Stepper bằng đồng hồ đo vạn năng(Áp dụng cho Step 2 pha 6 dây).*
Kỹ năng đem lại:
-Xác định nhóm dây trong cùng 1 pha.
-Xác định dây chung trong pha đó 
-Xác định thứ tự các dây trong pha
Việc xác định thứ tự các dây trong mỗi pha chủ yếu giúp cho việc điều khiển đơn cực Step, trong điều khiển lưỡng cực chỉ cần xác định dây chung, 2 dây pha của mỗi pha là đủ. 
 (Bài này nhớ không nhầm có 1 cụ trên diễn đàn đã chia sẻ thì phải ạ)



 :Embarrassment: * [Part2] Test nhanh động cơ Step bằng 1 con LED (Loại 3mm hoặc 5mm bất kỳ)-Áp dụng với Step 2 pha 4 dây và Step 2 pha 6 dây*
Phương pháp này cho phép:
-Kiểm tra nhanh động cơ còn sống hay không trong mua bán không đảm bảo,mua động cơ tại bãi....
-Kiểm tra nhanh các dây trong cùng một pha để xác định pha của động c



 :Cool: * [Part3] Tay không bắt giặc- Kiểm tra Step chỉ bằng tay không!*
-Test nhanh sự sống chết của động cơ bằng tay không, không cần dụng cụ. GIúp các cụ mua nhanh động cơ mà đảm bảo khả năng sống sót của nó cao hơn.



*MỤC 2: Mô phỏng hoạt động và mô phỏng xung điều khiển cho động cơ STEP*
Upadating....
*MỤC 3: ĐIều khiển đơn cực và lưỡng cực STEP bằng L298, Step driver: TB6560, TB 6660, P5C.....*
Upadating....
*MỤC 4: ĐIều khiển STEP bằng*
-Arduino
-AVR
-ARM
Upadating....

Các cụ theo dõi theo thớt này vì em sẽ cập nhật liên tục, dự kiến mỗi tuần sẽ có thêm 2 bài viết được update thêm ạ. Một điều là em làm mô phỏng và clip hoàn toàn bằng PowerPoint nên có nhiều điểm hạn chế, mong các cụ và các bạn thông cảm!
Hoặc có thể Like Fanpage bên em để cập nhật nhanh hơn: facebook.com/motor2hands
Nếu bài viết hữu ích mong các cụ cho 1  cảm ơn  :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, hoangmanh, huanpt, katerman, nhatson, saudau, Trung Le, vanlam1102

----------


## kn94

Trong quá trình soạn thảo và lên nội dung viết bài cho Topic này, rất mong các cụ, các bác, các anh các em đóng góp, bổ sung để em có thể hoàn thiện đầy đủ hơn tài liệu!  :Wink:

----------

ailikeme

----------


## kn94

Đã có Part3 trong kiểm tra động cơ bước bằng tay không nhé các bác  :Wink:

----------

